# Excel Subscripts?



## eq1987 (May 29, 2004)

Hey, does anyone know the quick way to add subscripts in Excel?


----------



## ddockstader (Oct 21, 2004)

Type in the text you want, then highlight just the part you want subscripted. Select FORMAT > CELLS > and then check Subscript. You can't use it in any calculations, but it does give a printable subscript.


----------



## eq1987 (May 29, 2004)

Thanks for the reply; however, I was looking for the hotkeys? Do you know them? I thought it was Alt + = sign, but apparently that's only for MS Word.


----------



## ddockstader (Oct 21, 2004)

I think you're out of luck. Try as Bill might, he can't make a consistent user interface among all the various Office components, primarily because they do different things. Word works on streams of characters, hence the useful hot keys for changing fonts and character types as you type. Excel works on cells. I thought I might be able to write a macro, but macros work on cells, not characters within cells. I believe the same will hold true for VBA. Fonts and font characteristics can be set for characters, but not dynamically as with hot keys.


----------



## eq1987 (May 29, 2004)

Hmmm, I was doing it once. Perhaps it was a different version(i did on someone elses computer)?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Hotkeys work in Word, but not in recent versions of Excel (unsure about earlier version)


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Moved to Business Applications 

eddie


----------

